# Altitude sickness in South Lake Tahoe?



## LARRY T

I understand that South Lake Tahoe is about 6200 ft above sea level. Has anyone experienced discomfort from the altitude? I read somewhere that it affects you when sleeping, causing you to awaken with palpatations. Is this a real concern?


----------



## riverdees05

We have not had any problems to date at South Lake Tahoe with altitude sickness and have not had problems on the North Shore.   We have had problems in Breckenridge, CO, but it is over 9,000.


----------



## GaryDouglas

*Oxygen*

I only noticed it when exercising.  By the second day of using the treadmill, my endurance was cut in half.  They do have an oxygen bar in the shops by the Grand Residence Club...


----------



## derb

As long as we sleep below 7500 feet, we are ok.  (our home is 13 feet above sea level) As said before, Breckenridge at 9600 feet is too high for sleeping flatlanders.


----------



## wcfr1

Mospeople begin to feel effects of AMS (Acute Mountain Sickness) when going above 8000 feet. If you are at 6500 I doubt you will feel it unless you are going to do some exercise. 

With a couple days acclimation you should also be free of any effects.

Not sure about palpitations when you sleep. Most symptoms are described as headache and flu like.

As for Breckenridge, it's a large resort area at a high elevation. They also  now have the highest lift in North America. Lot's of people suffer AMS here.


----------



## anne1125

We never felt any discomfort in South Lake Tahoe.  We rode to the top of the mountain by gondola (beautiful!!!) and I felt fine.

Go, you'll love it.

Anne


----------



## LARRY T

Thanks for the replies. This board really is helpful. I hope to have a great time. Maybe the palpitations occur at the casino - especially when winning the jackpot.


----------



## daventrina

Two big things to be careful of:
1) The effects of alcohol is increased...
2) The effects of the sun is increased...

Most people adjust after a couple of days.


----------



## davilin88

If you decide to hike the rim trail or into Desolation Wilderness that's where you need to be very careful. Acclimate to the lake elevation a few days. I got very sick in Desolation a few years ago.


----------



## gaspasser

*Things to do*

We live at 6200 feet in Colorado. The first couple of days there, take it easy and drink LOTS of water. It is much easier to become dehydrated at altitude. You should do fine.


----------



## Splithorn

I wound up at Incline Village Hospital w/ terrible headaches.  Turned out to be Altitude sickness.  I guess it is a very  individual thing.   my highest evelvation  was over 10K. But cannot tell you where it was.  Have fun, Stay hydrated.


----------



## MommaBear

You have a much greater risk of alititude sickness at 6,200 ft if you have heart diseae, CHF or lung disease. Otherwise, exercie at about 1/2 your usual pace, drink lots fo water and avoid alcohol and you should be fine. If you start having symptoms, either do the oxygen bar or go down to Carson City for several hours then try again.... We always spend a few days skiing in the Lake Tahoe area before we go to Mammoth so we can acclimate.


----------



## DianneL

No problem for us at South Lake Tahoe.  However, I did have a problem in Breckenridge, i.e. severe headaches for a day or so.


----------



## Deb from NC

We had no problem at South Lake Tahoe either....loved it there !


----------



## pianodinosaur

We did not experience altitude sickness in South Lake Tahoe but did in Breckenridge.  It took about 1-2 days for us to get over it.


----------

